# Poetry & Literature > Mehfil >  ansoo

## khuddin

Hanste hue, aankhon main kyun aa jaate hain ye aansoo
yun khushi ko adhoora sa bana jaate hain ye aansoo

Dard itna hai saha, khaali ho gaya samandar ashkon ka
Jaane kahan se aankhon main bhar jaate hain ye aansoo
...
Khush hoon main, koi shikwa zamane se na taqdeer se
Meri iss baat ko jhoota kyun bana jaate hain ye aansoo

Shayad khabar hai in ko bhi kis qadar tanha hoon main
Tanhaayi main mera saath nibha jaate hain ye aansoo !!
:cryss::cryss:

----------


## sommy

vah vah vah kia baat hay

----------


## heman

nice post .thanks and let it come more like this

----------

